# New Sector 200m Diver



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Anyone seen/bought/held in the hand one of these new Sector 700 divers?







?

I've always had a soft spot for Sector watches but have never owned on. I was idly perusing eBay for them yesterday (as you do) & found this one. There are a couple of variations of it - one with white (where this one's orange) & there's a rubber strap option too.

I like it as it reminds me of an IWC Aquatimer with the internal bezel & double crowns - Mr Crowley used to own an Aquatimer & it was one of my favourites from his collection. Movement's the ETA2824-2 I think & prices seem to start at just over the Â£300 mark.

I like it a lot the only thing I'm not sure about is the integrated bracelet/strap - having said that my Seiko Black Knight has an integrated bracelet, & it's one of my favourites, so I'm sure that I could live with the it (not so sure about the rubber strap though). I was just wondering if anyone had any idea what the fit/finish/build quality was like - considering the price I doubt it's up to IWC standards but it looks good to me all the same.

Any input welcome.

Picture not mine & shamelessly half inched from the eBay auction - apologies (& thanks) to the seller/photographer


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Another closer pic of the dial









Once again thanks to the original photographer


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Here's a picture of one with the rubber strap - I'm liking it more & more. the crystal is sapphire apparently & dimensions are 42mm diameter (I doubt that that includes the crowns) x 12mm thick, so it's a good size too. I think the seconds hand is bent because of the domed (?) crystal ........ hope so anyway









No money though ........... but Christmas & my birthday are just around the corner so you never know









Once again I can't take credit for the pictures (many thanks to the original photographer)


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Better pic of the rubber strap


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Integrated bracelets are an enthusiasm killer for me too, tis a nice dial though. Isn't Sector now a group of fashion brands?


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Nice, but I suspect that the residuals will be low. Thus, one to buy used or grey market IMHO.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I like the watch but the integrated bracelet is not something I am keen on.


----------



## steveP (May 23, 2003)

They had the rubber strap one's on sale on Amazon at 95% off the 'normal' price two days ago!!! Couldn't resist at Â£24.99 integrated or no integrated bracelet







. Needless to say they have all been snapped up now!!


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

For 25GBP it's certainly worth a shot, but for the RRP (?eBay price) of 300GBP I think I'd much prefer to stretch my funds out for an Ocean 7 LM-2 (Ti case, internal bezel and one of the most beautiful domed sapphires I've ever seen).


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

I agree with those who have reservations about integral bracelets. I don't have a problem with the mixed rubber/metal ones although would worry about the construction and wear on the rubber parts.

Nice looking watches, though.


----------

